# 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

hallo ,

ich habe mir so gut wie möglich einen Überblick verchafft welche 3 teiligen guten Ruten es gibt auf dem deutschen Markt !

jetzt würd ich gerne eine Liste sehen wo englische oder allgemein 2 teilige Brandunsgruten aufgelistet sind, besonders diese die man hier nicht bekommt oder kaum...

mir bekannte Marken inzwischen sind Century -Zziplex -Imax-Daiwa-abu Garcia -Penn !

nun fehlen mir die Serien der einzelnen Hersteller und deren Spezifikation nach Wurfgewicht -Länge-Eigengewicht und Performance beim Casten und des Angelns.

wäre sehr dankbar wenn Ihr eure 2 teiligen Peitschen hier aufführt und uns Anfängern nen Überblick verschafft..

Vor allem für diese Angler die sich in der Zukunft mit den 2 teiligen Ruten auseinandersetzen wollen und eine kaufen möchten....

ich persönlich habe eine Penn Affinity ultimate Match lite in 13,4 (4m) gekauft--Wurfgewicht 4-8 oz 100-225gr ..Eigengewicht ca. 700gr...
beringt mit Fuji Alconite Ringen und einem Schraubrollenhalter der versetzbar ist..

ist ungefischt von daher noch keine Erfahrungswerte in Performance -Weite oder Bissanzeige !

Gruß an alle #h


----------



## basslawine (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Na, 
das ist ja mal nen Projekt!!!

Um mal so zu gucken was es so gibt, schau doch mal hier:
http://www.gofishing.co.uk/Sea-Angler/Section/Tackle2/Sea-Angler-Fishing-Tackle/Fishing-Rods/

Später werde ich dann mal kurz meine Ruten auflisten und nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen beschreiben.

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Na, da hast Du Dir ja was vorgenommen... Allein von Century gibt es 17 Modelle, von Zziplex über 30, von Daiwa sechs Serien mit 28 Modellen, von Sonik vier Serien mit elf Modellen, und da hört es ja noch lange nicht auf - Conoflex, AnyfishAnywhere, Greys, Leeda, Shimano, es gibt dutzende weitere Ruten, wobei die besten Ruten deutlich Century und Zziplex sind.

Gemeinhin kann man wohl sagen, dass man mit zweiteiligen Ruten tatsächlich weiter werfen kann als mit dreiteiligen (wenn man nicht gerade eine 70-Euro Sonik SKS mit einer 700-Euro Shimano SurLeader Ultra vergleicht), allerdings brauchen englische zweiteilige ein gewisses Maß an grundlegender Technik, aber dann werfen sie fast von alleine, während dreiteilige Ruten mit Technik auch weiter werfen, aber hauptsächlich gebräuchlich sind, weil man mit ihnen gerade ohne Technik sehr weit werfen kann. (Und ich bitte dies hier wieder als deutlich meine eigene Meinung deklariert zu verstehen, zu der stehe ich aber uneingeschränkt).

Bei expliziten Fragen zu englischen Ruten kann ich eigentlich zu allen Century, Daiwa, Zziplex, Conoflex und Sonik Auskunft geben, die meisten davon hatte ich schon oder habe sie zumindest gesehen und in der Hand gehabt! :g Ein paar andere Modelle kenne ich auch, aber absolut nicht alle der jeweiligen Marken.


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*



basslawine schrieb:


> Na,
> das ist ja mal nen Projekt!!!
> 
> Um mal so zu gucken was es so gibt, schau doch mal hier:
> ...



jo auf die Seite war ih schon gestoßen, da ist sehr viel drin...

das Problem ist einfach wie Dirk schon sagte das es verdammt viele Modelle gibt und Ausführungen..

Ich habe nur leider bemerkt das bei den 3teiligen Ruten mit der Steifheit und Power irgendwann Schluss ist...
alleine meine Penn Affinity die eher Mittelklasse Standard bei den 2 teiligen Beachcasterns ist...fühlt sich ganz anders an...

Die steifste und beste Rute die ich habe ist Vercelli Ultima...

Doch am Samstag hatte ich von Dirk eine Conoflex glaub ich in der Hand und da wehte nicht nur eine steife Brise 

geiles Gerät und das bei knapp 600gr.... das ist schon eine andere Liga..

Wenn es nach P/L geht sind die 2teiler schon sehr gut.. nur wie gesagt habe ich keine praxis beim Werfen und die Tecchnik wird seine Zeit brauchen.... #t

am liebsten wäre mir so ne kleine analyse der 2 Teiler aus England..wie Sie agieren..für welchen typ angler geeignet...ob für rauhe See oder eher Sandstrand und windstille..
und ob für leichte angler oder eher große schwere Angler..

Denn ich denke ne Century Kompressor kann nicht jeder so rauspowern wie ein Weltmeister..

Gruß

@basslawine ja so eine Auflistung und ne kleine Erläuterung wäre toff zu jeder Rute, da du Sie schon geangelt hast!


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

HI Aki,

ich persönlich würde es eher anders herum angehen: Komm auf die Wiese, wir schauen, wie Du wirfst und welcher Wurfstill wohl Deiner wird, und dann schauen wir nach Ruten, das wird deutlich günstiger.

Denn jede Rute wird, wenn sie nicht eigens für einen Werfer besorgt wird, nur ein Kompromiss sein. Ich habe beispielsweise eine Zziplex 7/8 Bullet hier, ein Wahnsinnsgerät - dünn, äußerst leicht, bretthartes Handteil, weiche Spitze, nur ich komme mit ihr irgendwie nicht richtig klar und meine Würfe gehen alle weit nach außen, nur nicht in die Richtung, in die sie sollen. 
Achim (Wiederanfänger) wiederum warf gut mit meiner alten Daiwa AWT und Marcos HPB, brauchte aber relativ viel Gewicht, um wegen der weichen Spitzen im Wurf das Blei zu fühlen, bei seinem (derzeitigen) Wurfstill wäre eine Rute mit festerer Spitze die eine Century Tip Tornado LD oder Zziplex XTR besser.

Lange Rede, wenig Sinn: Komm, wirf, teste ein paar Ruten, finde für Dich persönlich heraus, in welche Richtng es gehen soll, und such Dir die für Dich perfekte Rute heraus; aber nur durch beschreiben wird das nichts.


----------



## prime caster 01 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

na ihr hir dirk was meinste kann mann die century kwr mit nurmaler rolle werfen oder is das mehr was für multi 

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Moin Tom,

da haste Dir ja gleich eine der härtesten Ruten überhaupt ausgesucht :g

Aber probier doch mal aus - ich habe eine als Blank hier stehen und eine fertig gebaut für Stationärrolle!


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

hier mal ein paar Fotos von meiner Rute !!!

@Dirk

natürlich werde ich erstma testen welche rute zu mir passt... so auf gut Glück kaufe ich keine Rute mehr....

wollte diesen Thread eröffnen um mehr Infos für alle über 2teilige zu bekommen, damit man vielleicht beim nächsten mal drüber nachdenkt und doch mal ne 2 teilige ins sortiment aufnimmt !


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

hier noch ma n Versuch mit den pics


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Hübsch! :m

Klar wäre es gut, sich zu informieren, aber da es hierzulande zu wenige zweiteilige Ruten gibt es das schwer; ein Beispiel:

die Century Tip Tornado LD, die Century Carbon Metal Crest, die Tip Tornado Match, die Zziplex M4 und M4 Evo und die Sonik SK3 oder SK4 13'6'' haben alle ähnliche Charakteristika; die Century TTLD und die Sonik SK4 aber unterscheiden sich deutlich, ist doch die TTLD sehr schlank, aber recht kopflastig, die SK4 deutlich dicker, wirkt aber leichter und weniger kopflastig; dasliegt an der Philosophie Centurys (bei dieser Serie), dickwandige, dünne Blanks zu bauen; Sonik baut da dicker, aber mit geringerer Wandstärke, aber im Ergebnis ähnlicher Aktion und Bruchfestigkeit. Auch sind eine Daiwa Tournament oder Team Daiwa Z, eine Zziplex Bullet, eine Centry SuperMatch etc. von den Aktionen her ganz ähnlich - mit der Daiwa angle ich oft und gerne, die Bullet macht nicht, was ich so will, die Century ist halt das Beste aus beiden Welten, aber nicht so extrem spezialisiert wie die beiden anderen - aber wenn ich die Ruten beschreiben müsste, würde die Beschreibung bei allen dreien gleich klingen! Und um zu vermeiden, eine Liste zu machen, die so klingt:
"Modell 3B, Aktion wie 3A, nur schlanker und 35 Gramm schwerer..." hilft nur das Testen und individuell abschnacken, oder mit Kompromissen leben, aber wenn ein Kompromiss eine 450 Euro teure Zziplex ist, hat man was falsch gemacht, oder?


----------



## prime caster 01 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

jo schikes ding aki. wen muss das ne eisenstange sein aber das mit der rutte hat noch zeit dirk hir ich muss umedikt zum wochenende ne multi haben die sollte aber nicht nehr als 200 euro kosten meine frage die abu ambassadeur 6500i tsr würdest du mir die für 210 euro plus versand verkaufen

gruss tom


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Du träumst wohl! 

Aber ich könnte Dir einen sehr guten Kurs für eine Akios Shuttle, neu, siehe Anhang, oder eine leicht gebrauchte Daiwa 7HT Mag machen, wäre da was interessant?


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

An Century kommt man wohl nicht vorbei.... #d

aber die neue Daiwa Tournament Beach Surf in 2 teilig....

das isn geiler Stock.....

mein favorit auch wenn ich nicht weiß was er so an weite bringt


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Die Daiwa hab ich auch hier |supergri ist allerdings nicht ganz neu, kam vor etwa zwei Jahren auf den Markt (ist aber für englische Verhältnisse ziemlich neu); die könnte Dir etwas ungewohnt sein, weil sie im Handteil doch recht dick ist, aber eine sehr weiche Spitze hat, vergleichbar mit den älteren Daiwa AWT.


----------



## basslawine (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> aber die neue Daiwa Tournament Beach Surf in 2 teilig....
> 
> das isn geiler Stock.....



Moin aki,

In England wärst Du ein reinrassiger Tackletart

Wie Dirk schon sagte, Theorie ist schwierig, anpacken und werfen hilft.
Was willst Du mit ner 400pfund Rute, wenn Du sie nachher nicht richtig gebogen kriegst.
Steig ins Auto, fahr nach Kiel, wenn die Jungs werfen und Du bist wirklich schlauer, was zu Dir und deinem Wurfstil (den Du dort wahrscheinlich erst entdecken wirst) passt.
Dann juckel wieder nach Hause, schnapp Dir Deine Affinity und übe schmeissen, bis du aus der Rute nichts mehr rausquetschen kannst.
Dann erst würde ich überhaupt mit dem Gedanken an > 200€ Ruten spielen. Die 200m sollten auch mit < 100€ Ruten drin sein.

Ich glaube es bringt auch wenig wenn ich Dir mein Mittelklassenrutensortiment (Geizkragen-Klasse, nie mehr als 85€ pro Stck bezahlt, allerdings gebraucht) von Anno dunnemal (1990- 2005) vorbete, da Du eher in der Maybach-Lounge nach nem Neuwagen rumsuchst.

@ Tom: gewagter Versuch!

Gruss Marco


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

|good:


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

ja sicher ist die theorie nix wert...
wie gesagt dieser thread soll animieren und etwas erklären...

da erwarte natürlich von abumann und basslawine Einsatz 

ich hab da gar keine plan von..

und sobald ihr werfen geht und ich Zeit hab komme ich mit meiner peitsche und übe werfen....

dann teste irgendwann auch mal eure Superpeitschen.uk :m

@abumann
achsoo die ist älter... dachte die ist 2011/12.....
du sprachst von der Zziplex Bullet... die könnetes dann mal mitbringen |supergri
wenn ihr Fotos habt hochladen..am besten selbstgemachte..die ausm netz taugen meist nich so viel

Gruß denn


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Zziplex Pimo Full Tournament

die hier scheint auch ne dolle zu sein..

@abumann 

ich glube du kennst alle guten Marken und serien der letzten Jahre.. 
am Sinnigsten wäre ne Liste oben angepinnt der Reihe nach alphabetisch..

mit den wichtigsten und besten 2 teiligen Brandungspeitschen !

So wie beim Euipment der 3teiligen Ruten und Brandungsrollen..
könnte man so ne liste für Multirollen und 2 Teilige machen..

das wäre geil und jeder Newbie wie ich könnte sich zumindest nen Überblick verschaffen...

man kann ja günstigere Modelle mitreinnehmen für Anfänger

was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Du bestätigst mich gerade voll - sowohl die Bullet wie auch die Full Tournament sind Paradebeispiele für Ruten, die schon zigfach gezeigt haben, dass sie für 250 Meter und mehr gut sind, ähnlich auch die Century TT-R oder KWR300, aber ich wette um mindestens einen Euro, dass Du damit deutlich kürzer werfen wirst als mit Deinen Shakespeare K2! Die Bullet will richtig aufgeladen werden, um weit zu werfen, die FT ist ein Biest, das Dir die Schulter auskugelt, wenn Du nicht ordentlich wirfst! Mit einer günstigen Rute wie der Sonik SK3 / SK4 oder auch einer Team Daiwa würdest Du deutlich weiter kommen, zumindest anfangs.

Und ganz nebenbei stimmt es, dass man mit Übung mit den oben genannten Ruten richtig weit werfen kann; aber die sind gebaut als Angelruten für extremere Bedingungen als hier, ehrlich gesagt macht ein 35er Butt oder ein 50er Dorsch an einer TT-R oder FT nur wenig Spaß, da empfehle ich unbedingt eine Match-Version, und damit kann man immer noch weiter werfen als fast jeder hierzulande!

Aber wir können ja beizeiten mal anfangen mit der Liste, zumindest aufschreiben, was es so gibt...


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Ach ja, und alphabetisch halte ich nur für begrenzt gut, weil die Engländer einfach anders bauen als wir - unsere dreiteiligen Ruten sind im Prinzip, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, alle gleich, werden nur immer besser, je teurer sie werden. Bei den Engländern werden neben Allroundmodellen die meisten mit einem bestimmten Hintergedanken gebaut - harte Spitze für Ablegewürfe, durchgehende Aktion für Nutzerfreundlichkeit, hartes Handteil für weitere Würfe, usw. - es wäre zwar ebenso nur ein Kompromiss, aber eine Liste nach Einsatzspektrum wäre fein.

Oh, putzige Episode dazu: Mich rief vor einiger Zeit jemand an und wollte etwas über englische Ruten wissen; er selbst hatte zwei Conoflex Anubis, die selbe, die ich auf der Wiese werfe, aus England mitbringen lassen; ich fragte, wieso ausgerechnet dieses Modell, das sei doch für deutsche Ostseefische völlig überdimensioniwert, und er sagte nur: "Wieso, sind doch die besten aus dem Programm, sind ja die teuersten." Er wusste wohl nicht, dass die Ruten eigens hart und unbiegsam für Klippenangeln auf Großfisch gebaut sind... |kopfkrat


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Genau das meinte ich damit...

die Ruten nicht nur nach PReisklasse oder Wurfgewicht sondern nach Zweck nach dem Sie gebaut wurde...

so ähnlich wie die südeuropäischen Bassruten die natürlich viel leichter sind und durch die besseren bedingungen auh keine 300gr Blei tragen müssen..

ich denke du bist da absolut informiert und könntest so eine Liste beginnen..nahc Hersteller aber auch nach Angelbegebenheit und Nutzen der Rute..

das ist viel komplexer noch als die 3 teiligen die sich wirklich inzwischen kaum noch unterscheiden .....

das würde ich sehr begrüßen und würde den Unsicheren die nicht gerne Fragen wollen auch ein paar Infos und Denkanstösse geben..

wenn ich jetzt sogar einige hundert Angler in Greece sehe, wenn nicht tausende die sich inzwischen die 2teiligen Ruten kaufen.. dann muss was dran sein und wir hier in Germany sollten dann den Absprung nicht verpassen.. den hier ist die See  im winter auch rauh und geht eher in die Richtung England usw..


----------



## Fietzer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

hallo, wie dirk schon beschrieben hat, die century tt-r ist ein richtiger besenstil; aber ich werfe sie auf der wiese und komme gut damit zu recht. aber sie verzeiht keine fehler. da sind schulterverletzungen vorprogrammiert oder sie reißt dich zu boden. also nix für die brandung, nur zum casting gedacht.
gruß fietzer


----------



## prime caster 01 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

jo dirk was wilste den für die daiwa haben und haste noch nin bild davon 

gruss tom


----------



## kerasounta (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*



Fietzer schrieb:


> hallo, wie dirk schon beschrieben hat, die century tt-r ist ein richtiger besenstil; aber ich werfe sie auf der wiese und komme gut damit zu recht. aber sie verzeiht keine fehler. da sind schulterverletzungen vorprogrammiert oder sie reißt dich zu boden. also nix für die brandung, nur zum casting gedacht.
> gruß fietzer



Das ist natürlich bei der Century TTR eher was für reine Werfer..

das Ideale wäre natürlich ne Rute die sehr weit wirft also auch sehr hart ist.. aber auch die Bisserkennung stimmt und für die Brandung dann doch noch geeignet... 

So ein zwischen Ding... vielleicht die Light versionen von century..

meine ist ja ne match rute..auch wenn Sie 4-8oz wirft ist die SPitze nicht so hart..auch wenn das jetzt nur mein Eindruck ist ohne getestet zu haben....

Gruß


----------



## wurmwerfer (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Hängt das wirklich von der Teilung ab?
Ich habe hier eine 4-teilige Daiwa surf wilderness travel und im Vergleich zur 3-teiligen Dega Formel 2 Fehmarn ist die ein ziemlich steifer Knüppel der sich vom mir erst jenseits der 100 gr aufladen lässt. 
Aber die passt gut für Multis und lässt sich auch auf dem Moppet mitnehmen. 
Tendenziell werden die mehrteiligen immer schwerer werden, wenn diese die gleiche Stabilität haben sollen wie die mehrteiligen.


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Nein, grundsätzlich hängt das nicht nur von der Teilung ab, sondern von der Bauart; es gibt dreiteilige Ruten, die zweiteiligen schon recht nahe kommen von der Aktion her (und ich meine nicht die Unterbrechung der Aktion, sondern vom Wurfverhalten), z.B. die Sonik Continental, die Zziplex GB3 oder ähnliche; aber grundsätzlich sind die nach japanischem Vorbild gebauten und hier erhältlichen Ruten nicht für 'Werfen mit Stil' gebaut - ein Indiz dafür übrigens die Wurfgewichtsangaben: eine Shimano AX oder eine '35er' Daiwa (z.B. Daiwa LandCaster 35-425), hierzulande angegeben mit mindestens 250 Gramm Wurfgewicht, eher mehr, ist in Japan mit 145 Gramm angegeben, weil die Japaner auch mit Technik werfen ähnlich wie die Engländer - und wer mal eine dreiteilige mit etwas Technik wirft, wird schnell feststellen, dass die angegebenen Wurfgewichte nicht mehr annähernd machbar sind - oder bricht die Rute gleich durch, wie Fietzer, gell? 

Deine Wilderness, Wurmwerfer, ist ja auch eher eine engliche Rute und anders konzipiert als die Dega - aber mit ein wenig Technik wirft auch die fast von alleine, oder? |rolleyes

Daher geht es hier eigentlich auch eher um die Frage nach Wurftechnik als allein um die Rutenfrage, richtig? Darum nur kurz, wiederum aus meiner persönlichen Sicht, ein Statement zum 'Werfen mit Stil':

- Es wird gerne angeführt, dass man in der Brandung nur über Kopf werfen darf - das ist einfach falsch - bei DMV-Veranstaltungen darf man nur über Kopf werfen, ansonsten ist es natürlich völlig freigestellt, wie man wirft, solange man niemanden gefährdet, und ein ordentlicher Wurfstil heißt nicht nur, dass man weit wirft, sondern auch noch sicher mittels Schlagschnüren, sicherer Technik etc.; und nun gibt es theoretisch zwei Wege, um weit zu werfen: 

1. mit Kraft und technischen Hilfsmitteln, sprich möglichst schneller Rute, dünnen Schnüren, Impact Shields und drei Würmern auf dem Haken, weil mindestens einer ja eh wegfliegt. Oder 

2. mit einer sauberen Wurftechnik und einer stabilen (und nicht unbedingt teuren!) Rute; die Frage, ob Stationär- oder Multirolle ist dabei vorrangig eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks.

Der Vorteil von Variante 1. ist, dass man dabei nicht wirklich was können muss; man muss nur einigermaßen fit sein und genug Geld locker machen, um sich die teure Ausrüstung und sicher mehr Schnur und garantiert mehr Würmer als bei Variante 2 zu kaufen, und neben den höheren Ausgaben ein entscheidender Nachteil: Klar macht der olle Kadaver das mit, wenn man 25, 30 oder vielleicht auch 40 Jahre alt ist, aber danach geht es nunmal allmählich bergab, und ein wenig Technik schont nicht nur den Geldbeutel, sondern auch den Körper. 

Darum mein Vorschlag für Hobby- und ambitionierte Brandungsangler: Wenn das Brandungsangeln schon ein Hobby ist, kann man doch auch ein wenig investieren in das Entwickeln einer sauberen Wurftechnik, oder? |bla:


----------



## kerasounta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Zeit ist mein Problem..als ich Zeit hatte kannte ich die 2 teiligen noch nicht..

jetzt will ich werfen und hab so gut wie kein WE Zeit.. #q

aber das wird noch kommen.... im Frühjahr und Sommer wird geworfen hoffe ich....

Gruß


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Genau - die Werfsaison steht doch erst vor der Tür! Und Testgerät zum Herantesten an die richtige Rute kriegste erstmal von mir; hatte Fietzer vor einem Jahr auch, und mittlerweile hat er fast 230 Meter geworfen! :m

Eine Rute, wie Du sie Dir vorstellst, könnte übrigens die Century Tip Tornado SuperMatch sein, die hat ein bretthartes Handteil für Würfe von jenseits der 200 Meter, dabei aber dennoch eine recht gute Bissanzeige dank weicher Spitze.

Nachteil an Zziplex, obwohl es die vielleicht besten (Weitwurf-) Blanks der Welt sind, ist, dass ab Werk nur Blanks hergestellt werden, alles, was in irgendwelchen Shops an Ruten auftaucht, ist dort gebaut worden, was es freilich teuer macht, die Blanks selbst sind nämlich in der Regel nicht teurer als andere Fabrikate; wenn es um eine gute Bissanzeige geht, sind die GT (= glass Tip / Glasspitze)-Modelle top, weil die Glasspitze nicht nur nahezu unzerbrechlich ist, sondern eben auch weich für die gute Bissanzeige. Hat die Daiwa Tournament übrigens auch.


----------



## kerasounta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Imax Equation Beach 14ft Rod 4-8oz

das sieht mir auch nach ner guten Anfängerrute aus..

preislich um die 100 euro...


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Die sollte gehen; gibt es die hier in Deutschland?

Wobei anfangs auch eine gebrauchte ausreichen würde, Fietzer z.B. fing mit einer von meinen Century C3LD an, die wäre sicher auch was für Dich zum Anfangen, die beißt auch nicht zurück 

Alternativ, wenn Du eine Neurute möchtest, finde ich immer noch die Sonk SK3-Serie sehr gelungen: http://www.soniksports.com/products/sea-fishing/rods/37/sonik-sk3-shore-rods Und die in 13 Fuß (3,96m) mit 4-6 Unzen Wurfgewicht hat nachweislich schon über 200 Meter geworfen!

Wobei ich persönlich Dir eh zu einer 13-13,6-Fuß raten würde, Du bist ja nun auch kein Riese, da könnte eine etwas kürzere Rute Vorteile haben.

Oder halt, wie gesagt, anfangs eine gebrauchte, auch leihweise.


----------



## basslawine (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Moin Aki,

was ist denn mit der Penn affinity nicht in ordnung zum Anfangen? Oder suchst du gleich erstmal eine 2te und 3te Rute?

Ich glaube ich würde mal gerne einen Blick in deinen Angelschuppe werfen, (Deine Frau wahrscheinlich auch!) da dürfte sich so einiges tümmeln.

Gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Denke auch das wenn man unter 180cm eine Rute nehmen sollte die um die 13 ft ist....

denke auch ne Daiwa Sandstorm in 13ft wäre nich schlecht fürn Anfang..

die sollte auch die 200m knacken... und ist bezahlbar wie die Sonik..
von der Sonik habe ich auch schon gelesen..Einigen Fortgeschrittenen ist die wohl zu weich anscheinend....

obwohl die Sonik sicherlich von der Bissanzeige her ne Klasse Rute ist

gibt es da noch welche ruten von zziplex oder penn die zu empfehlen sind und auch 8oz werfen trotz weicherer Spitze?


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Wieso willst Du 8 Unzen werfen? Ich glaube, wenn Du erstmal angefangen hast, die Zweiteiligen mit Technik zu fordern, möchtest Du gar keine 8 Unzen mehr!

Aber klar, gibt es und können einige; und nur, weil nicht 8 Unzen drauf steht, heißt das nicht, dass die Ruten das nicht vertragen - ich habe hier eine Zeteque von Zziplex stehen, die schafft auch mehr, angegeben ist sie aber 'nur' mit 6 Unzen.

Zudem werden englische Ruten meist mit Wurfgewicht ohne Köder angegeben, also 6 Unzen reines Blei zum Beispiel; aber drüben werden oft ganz andere Köder genutzt als hier, ein Makrelenfilet oder zwei Krabben oder so, da kommst Du leicht auf 8 Unzen gesamt.

Übrigens hat einer der DMV-Angler zwei für Stationärrolle beringte Kompressor SS zu verkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat (und nein, nicht ich - ich weiß nur meist, wo sich 'meine' Ruten herumtreiben |rolleyes )

Ich persönlich finde übrigens die SandStorm auch recht weich, zumindest nicht härter als die Soniks, aber auch hier empfehle ich: ausprobieren! Und Marco hat recht: die Penn ist doch okay für den Anfang!


----------



## kerasounta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

denke das die penn erstmal reichen wird , bis ich werfen kann 

Der Überkopfwurf ist echt einfach... wenn es mal so einfach wäre..

denke aber wenn man ein ganzes WE übt mit der multi und ner 2teiligen bekommt man schon Einiges rein an input und technik...

du musst mr wenn ich oben bin auh mal erklären wie ds mit der multi funzt....ich kenne mich sowieso nicht mit denen aus...

also technisch bin ich nicht veranlagt für Rollentechnik oder Blanktechnik....

da brauch in Nachhilfe.... wie man die Multi pfelgt, einstellt und ordentlich damit umgeht...das ist erstma mein Hinderniss#c

Gruß denn


----------



## basslawine (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*



kerasounta schrieb:


> du musst mr wenn ich oben bin auh mal erklären wie ds mit der multi funzt....ich kenne mich sowieso nicht mit denen aus...
> 
> also technisch bin ich nicht veranlagt für Rollentechnik oder Blanktechnik....
> 
> ...



Schick mir ne PM mit deiner Mailadresse, dann schick ich Dir ein paar dokumente bzgl. Einstellungen etc.

Ansonsten: guck Dir die Dave Dowcra DVD nochmal an, da wird von Einstellung bis Wurf alles grundlegend beschrieben.

Gruss Marco


----------



## basslawine (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Gerade gesehen,

und das passt nicht schlecht:

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b148/poledark/?action=view&current=39b63deb.pbw

Leider konnt ich auf die schnelle nicht rausfinden, wie weit es damals ging, aber ein paar Jahre später wurde trotzdem 230 oder auch 250m weit geschmissen, wahrscheinlich mit 1000-1300gr schweren Ruten aus Glasfaser (und Aluminium).
siehe:
http://uksf.sea-angler.org/pastwinners.html

Nicht die Rute macht (in erster Linie)die Musik, sondern die Technik, den Nagel prügelt man anfangs mit dem 3€ Flohmarkthammer genauso schnell/langsam rein wie mit dem handgeschmiedeten Esoteriktischlerklöppel aus fernost.

Beddegoonstid!





gruss Marco


----------



## kerasounta (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

moin,

Marco kannse mir das nochmals in 2 mails schicken..

die anhänge waren zu groß für mein web.de postfach #t

Gruß Aki


----------



## kerasounta (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Danke Marco,

wieder was gelernt....

Da sieht man mal das man wenig weiß... |supergri

Denke für alle die ne 2 teilige aus England testen wollen egal mit Stationär oder Multi...

es muss keine High End Peitsche sein.....

eine für 100 euro -150 euro sollte reichen...

Daiwa Supercast soll auch jut sein und die Penn surfblaster guvnor...

oder auch ne Abu garia hellbender...wie gesagt ich kauf nix bis ich nicht geworfen und getestet habe bei dir Dirk !

auch bei 3teiligen habe ich gemerkt das die marke nicht den wurf macht...sondern individuell eine Rute zu einem Werfer passen muss... und auch eine physikalische Homogenität zwischen Rute und Werfer vorhanden sein muss...

sprich was gut für Dirk ist muss noch lange nicht eine Rute für den Aki sein :m

Deswegen nicht böse sein wenn ich sage das eine viel teurere Shimano Aerocast Surf BX bei mir nicht die Performance bringt wie eine engl Shakespeare Blue metal auch 3teilig... 

Es hat nicht sollen sein #d


----------



## xbxmxnn (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

|good:|stolz: Schön gesagt!

Ich habe mal angefangen, eine kleine Liste zu machen, was es überhaupt so gibt, die werde ich mal vorstellen, wenn ich etwas weiter gekommen bin; aber generell - testen erspart Fehlkäufe (und nicht nur bei zweiteiligen Brandungsruten...), und teurer heißt nicht immer besser oder passender, da sind wir uns ja fein einig!


----------



## kerasounta (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Ich denke das ich von den 6 Ruten die ich gekauft habe (5x3teilig 1x2teilig)
nur die Hälfte wirklich behalten werde |kopfkrat
Denke das ich ne Menge an Geld gespart hätte wenn ich die Ruten hätte testen dürfen...
und da wiederum muss ich Dir Abuman ein Kompliment machen..

die meisten die auch nen shop haben oder so verkaufen denken zuerst an Profit  und nicht an die Bedürfnisse und Wissensdurst eines Brandungsanglers.. #t
Du und hast mir schon mehrmals einen Tag zum Testen angeboten....

Das ist vorbildlich, denn Dir geht es als Brandungsliebhaber und angler wirklich ums Angeln und die Zufriedenheit des Anglers mit seinem Gerät 

Da können sich so Einige Händler was abschauen und doch immer ein paar Testruten zu liegen haben um im Hinterhof zumindest die Käufer etwas die Ruten inne Hand zu nehmen und werfen zu lassen, wenn auch ohne ans Meer zu kommen....

Ab jetzt nur noch testen und 2 Ruten für 10 jahre kaufen anstatt 6 Ruten für 5 jahre....mit denen man unter Umständen gar nicht so zufrieden ist....
Denke viele haben mehrere Ruten in der Tasche aber es sind immer maximal 2 Lieblinge bei


----------



## wurmwerfer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Huch ist hier was los, ich glaub ich hätte mich etwas früher outen sollen:

zur Sache, ich werde unsere englischen Freunde am Bristöl Channel besuchen und habe erfahren das dies wohl eine recht harte Ecke fürs Brandeln ist.
Da werden mitunter ganze Squibbs ins Wasser geworfen und die Rede ist meist von very rough Ground.
Ich denke dass hier meine Ausrüstung auf Rochen, Conger etc. und Tiedenhub von 10-14 Metern echt an der Grenze ist. Ruten hatte ich ja schon aufgeführt, dazu 7HT mag mod und abu 6500 mod mag (weiss noch nicht ob die eine oder andere Variante)
Ich bekomme schon jetzt ganz rote Ohren.
Die fischen da mit slosch 30 und zweiteiligen Knüppel und kraxeln mit dem ganzen Zeugs über 100 Meter hohe Felszungen hoch und runter nur um ans Wasser zu kommen, manche Angelstellen erfordern 1.5 km Anmarsch, das wird lustig, irgendwas fehlt da immer, wenn man schön leicht unterwegs sein will.
Ich werde dort mal schauen ob ich günstig an eine zweiteilige komme. Die Briten wissen schon warum die Daumenschützer und Knüppel in der Brandung benutzen. Ich denke mit unserem 3-teiligen 0-8-15 Fehmarnruten kommt man da nicht weit.
Dennoch werde ich eine solche zum kaputtmachen mitnehmen (Is dann wenigsten ein Grund dem Angelshop ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen und den Bruch durch die eigentlich ersehnte zweiteilige zu ersetzen).

Im Übrigen, ich wohne im Pott, gibt es nicht auch hier Verrückte die nach Holland zum brandeln fahren? Möglichst welche die auch ne gute Wurfschule mit Multis vermitteln oder beibringen können.
 Beim Flyfishing ist das heutzutage kein Problem mehr, warum nicht beim Casting?


----------



## kerasounta (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

boah schaisse das kenne ich mit dem kraxeln..

ih war schon an Eken angeln in Greece wo Menschen verloren gegangen sind..

nachts auf nem fels übernachtet..und Schakale gesehen von denen man nur augen sah in der Nacht...

Da wirst du gut klettern müssen und aufpassen wo du hintrittst, sonst geht es rapide 200 meter runter....

Daumenschützer zum Werfen und Knüppel für Wölfe oder Schakale... was ich da Nachts gesehen habe, meine Güte...

jetz is auch noch Winter da haben die richtig Hunger #t#d


----------



## Buttman (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: 2 teilige Brandungsrutenliste aus England !*

Hallo, gibt es inzwischen irgendwo die Liste die erstellt werden sollte?


----------

